# Warren County Official Thread



## Big Buck Hunter

Well its time to start the Warren County thread again this year. Deer season is around the corner lets report how things are looking for your property and if your seeing some good sign. Want to wish everyone good luck and a safe season.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Looks like I'll be back in warrenton this year. I'll keep y'all up to date as well!!


----------



## OrlandoBrent

Just leased 107 acres of Warren Cty land from Plum Creek. Going to hang some cameras next week. Hunted Wilkes last year. Looking forward to this season.


----------



## deerhuntingisfun

New to Warren Co., and new to this site. Can't wait to hear what everbody has to say and can't wait for hunting season to get here. I've heard nothing but good things about the hunting in this area.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

deerhuntingisfun said:


> New to Warren Co., and new to this site. Can't wait to hear what everbody has to say and can't wait for hunting season to get here. I've heard nothing but good things about the hunting in this area.



Welcome deerhuntingisfun, glad you have joined the site and welcome to Warren County. Look forward to hearing your reports.


----------



## deerhuntingisfun

Thanks Big Buck Hunter. Heard about this site when I was up in Augusta working the other day. Glad I did. Just moved in and still getting situated, but will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter

@ deerhuntingisfun do you live in norwood or hunt in norwood? I was born and raised there and now live about 15 mins away would be nice to meet some fellow members on here.


----------



## OrlandoBrent

Just got back from scouting my new lease off of Mayo road. This was my first chance to really get to know it. Good sign. I watched one fawn for a couple of minutes while she was trying to figure out what was up - was scouting in full camo, quiet, and with scent control - but I was also sweating like crazy by that time. Also saw two turkeys fly up as I drove up. Hopefully, I've got my trail cams setup in good places now and with fresh batteries. 

I would also like to get to know some fellow members.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Welcome OrlandoBrent, glad you have joined us. Look forward to more of your post.


----------



## How2fish

Well I've spent most of the spring and summer in and out of the country and haven't made it down to camp..we have work week in a couple of weeks and I'll file a report then...anyone seen any acorns on your leases yet? And please remember the cardinal rule of hunting Warren Co....What happens in Warren Co...STAYS in Warren Co.. Good luck this season !


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

The white oaks looked pretty loaded best I could tell. I need to get out the binoculars to get a closer look at them and the other species. I'm riding over there after work tommorow to check my game cameras so I'll scope out the oak trees too!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

The acorns are looking good on the trees I checked today.  I put a few more pictures up on the trail cam section. Alot of future nice ones but no shooters yet!! Attched are the two best deer I've gotten on camera.


----------



## BANDT

love Warren county...aka Gods Country


acorns are looking good and it looks like the deer population is on the rebound. Getting lots of pics of a bunch of different deer. Hope is going to be a great year! Be safe and have fun!


----------



## Realtree Ga

On my first Warren Co. lease this year.  Seems to be lots of sign on our 300 acre track.  Not any monster bucks on trailcam yet, just 3 small 8's that may not break 100".


----------



## Realtree Ga

Anybody seeing any acorns down there yet?  Just curious if there will be a white oak crop this year.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Well we got our food plots in this weekend before this much needed rain. Soil looked good, been a good amount of rain the past few weeks down at the club. Did find plenty of muscidines on the vines and a couple of trees that have persimmens on them. Acorns did not look good on our property, did see a few trees with some on them but not many.


----------



## How2fish

Big Buck Hunter said:


> Well we got our food plots in this weekend before this much needed rain. Soil looked good, been a good amount of rain the past few weeks down at the club. Did find plenty of muscidines on the vines and a couple of trees that have persimmens on them. Acorns did not look good on our property, did see a few trees with some on them but not many.



Anyone notice acorns falling yet?  I have a couple of white oaks in my neighborhood and they are already dropping...


----------



## OrlandoBrent

*Warren scouting report*

I stopped by my new lease yesterday to check my cameras while on a long drive from NC to FL. Looks like one camera is toast due to water intrusion. My other one is on a deer superhighway.

Here's my monster buck:



Guess I'll be a meat hunter this season (I count 3)



Got a coyote and bobcat on camera and tracks of just about anything and everything. So I'll be busy.

Clock is advanced 12 hours, so subtract 12 hours to get the correct time.


----------



## mefferd84

I checked my cameras on Monday, thats more than I got.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

How2fish said:


> Anyone notice acorns falling yet?  I have a couple of white oaks in my neighborhood and they are already dropping...



I saw a few white oak and water oak acorns on the ground this past weekend.  A little early for the whites but I figured the squrrels probably cut em.


----------



## JigNchunk

I have been to the club several times in the past few weeks. A month ago it did not seem like there were going to be many acorns this year (white or Pin oaks) but in the past 2 weeks they really shot out with the consistent rains. I have never seen as many muscadines or persimmons as there are right now. As far as deer movement it seems off the chart right now on our property and the whole area as far I can tell. It can rain and within 2 hours the dirt roads are covered with tracks. I have been seeing deer at all times of the morning, day and afternoon if i go to Warrenton for anything.


----------



## How2fish

Headed down to my lease tomorrow, I haven't been back since end of the season last year and I am  pumped. I can't bow hunt due to an issue with my eyes...(old age) but will do some scouting and camp clean up and firewood getting. Hope to meet some of our new members and welcome them to the show...and watch the Dogs ! Will post a report when I get back.


----------



## JigNchunk

Our dang satelite is messed up so I won't get to watch the dawgs :-(


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Went down to the club Monday just to check on the food plots and to my surprise the plots were looking real good after just planting them the week before.I guess with all of this rain has really helped them. Checked the cameras and only found does and small bucks. Wonder where the big ones are?


----------



## Realtree Ga

I'll be hunting Warren tomorrow.  I hope to put a big nanny on the ground.


----------



## JigNchunk

I got here about noon today and checked my cam and hung my stand. Since last saturday I had pictures of multiple does with fawns and only 2 small bucks. They came through everyday at 6:30-9am then back through from 7-8:30pm.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Sitting in the tree.  All is quiet.  Waiting to see that first deer of thr year.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Planted food plots today. Watching the Dawgs tonight. Might be a week until I can hunt but the deer will be there.


----------



## How2fish

Went down to camp last weekend for work weekend, I don't bow hunt anymore but Sunday morning made me wish I still did..beautiful ! Anyway we got a ton of woodcut as well as the roads bush-hogged, food plots are in an looking good the rain Saturday evening will help. I saw one deer while showing some of the new members around but that was a bonus...did a little scouting and listened to the Dawgs Saturday night...nice to get back to camp !


----------



## rance56

a friend just sent me a pic of a bow kill from warren county, looks 150 class or better. anyone else  hear about it


----------



## OrlandoBrent

This one? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=710497 
They say in that thread that it came off of a high fence operation, FWTW.


----------



## rance56

OrlandoBrent said:


> This one? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=710497
> They say in that thread that it came off of a high fence operation, FWTW.



yep, that is the one. i guess now we know the whole story


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Jeff brought it to the bank Monday. I took a few pictures but didn't post them. I figured it would go viral soon enough. It was much bigger than 150 class. Very impressive animal and he did kill it on his farm which is high fence.


----------



## BANDT

been on a couple of hunts. no deer yet. did see a turkey. saturday morning was way too hot, sunday morning was nice but I couldnt hunt real long. Acorns are falling, but dont think the deer are touching them yet. they are all nice and green still.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Hunted this morning, but no deer. It was only a two hour hunt and the water/pin oak acorns are dropping good.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I'll be headed to Warren on Friday to hunt the weekend.  I've got high hopes of at least killing a doe.  Maybe the weather will stay cool and the skitters won't eat me alive.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Not going up till Oct 17 for a some ML then the big guns.
Can only hunt till Dec 3 this year due to Knee replacement.
Been there 30 years off Reynoldsville rd.
Chris


----------



## Realtree Ga

Chris Kalinski said:


> Not going up till Oct 17 for a some ML then the big guns.
> Can only hunt till Dec 3 this year due to Knee replacement.
> Been there 30 years off Reynoldsville rd.
> Chris



In that case, I drove right past your lease last time I was down there.  My dad has a lease on Co. Rd. 185 off I20.   I was trying to get to his lease on some backroads from my lease and I ended up weaving back through some old dirt roads and coming out on Reynolds Rd.  My lease is just on the other side of 20 off 278.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

I spend allot of weekdays there alone.
There are only 4 of us and the others don't usually come in till Friday evening. I am usually there Wed afternoon and pack out Sat after the morning hunt. Would be nice to exchange some cell phone #'s in case of emergency.
Chris


----------



## Realtree Ga

Chris Kalinski said:


> I spend allot of weekdays there alone.
> There are only 4 of us and the others don't usually come in till Friday evening. I am usually there Wed afternoon and pack out Sat after the morning hunt. Would be nice to exchange some cell phone #'s in case of emergency.
> Chris



I'm typically only there on weekends myself.  Can't take off work so I'm a weekend warrior and live 3 hours away, so I wouldn't be much help in an emergency.  Would be happy to exchange numbers just in case however.  Shoot me a PM.


----------



## JigNchunk

I worked out in Greensboro today so I ran out to the property at lunch to check the cameras and food plots since I haven't been out there in a couple of weeks. I had lots of does and fawns with only 2 small bucks on the cameras. The food plots were doing great 2 weeks ago. We planted Trophy Radish and Buck forage Oats about a month ago. The Radish tops were growing great but the Turkeys figured out what they were and completely wiped them out! The oats are doing good and the deer are already hitting them pretty hard which usually doesn't happen until November.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

I was lucky enough today to be looking at a job not to far from the hunting club, so I swung by to just take a look at some of our food plots and they are getting hit hard. Acorns are falling all over the place and the bucks maybe just small ones are laying down scrapes. I believe its time to start getting in the woods. I will be heading back friday at lunch to sit in the stand a while. What is everyone else seeing?


----------



## Chris Kalinski

How did ya all do ?
A couple of boys went to clean our shack this weekend and the creeks are dry.
Have not seen that in 30 years !
Has it been that dry ?


----------



## BANDT

pretty dry. we've had some rain, but went so long without any, what falls gets soaked up quick

hunted yesterday morning, didnt see anything. went this morning. had one come in early, couldnt tell what it was. then about 9am had a small buck come strolling thru. Acorns are falling real well. all we need is some cooler weather and its on!


----------



## JigNchunk

I'm heading to the club Monday. I'm working half day in Greensboro and going on out to the club to hunt Monday evening and Tuesday morning. Going back Friday and hunting 4 or 5 days for muzzleloader.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Hunted Friday afternoon and had a mama doe and a youngen come into the food plot. They came into the food plot around 4 and stayed about 15 minutes till the wind shifted and they spooked out of the plot. Then when the wind died down around 6 they came back into the food plot and stayed till dark. Looking at some of our food plots looks like they have been hit pretty hard which is surprising with all the acorns on the ground. Did see a few scrapes that was not there on Wednesday when I swung by the club. Come on cooler weather.


----------



## JigNchunk

I hunted 5pm till dark. Seen a nice buck at 6pm but it was trotting pretty fast and I couldn't really tell what it was. I seen a 6pt at 6:30 and 4 pt at 7 pm. I was hunting pin oaks. The deer are hitting our plots hard. You can see where 2 bucks were fighting in one plot and there are fresh scrapes everywhere. Next weekend I think it is going to be on!


----------



## JigNchunk

I hunted 5pm till dark. Seen a nice buck at 6pm but it was trotting pretty fast and I couldn't really tell what it was. I seen a 6pt at 6:30 and 4 pt at 7 pm. I was hunting pin oaks. The deer are hitting our plots hard. You can see where 2 bucks were fighting in one plot and there are fresh scrapes everywhere. Next weekend I think it is going to be on!


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Pretty quite fellas, Ya do any hunting this past weekend ?


----------



## How2fish

hris one of the members of my club saw a nice 2.5 year old 8pt a spike and a couple of does yesterday morning eating acorns. I'm headed down tomorrow afternoon for the rest of the week, my first hunting trip this year


----------



## mchris80

Was able to get out Saturday morning.  They were really moving, saw several doe and small bucks come into a wheat and radish food plot. The new moon seemed to have them out during the day. Took a doe for the freezer.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Good luck to ya! 
I am heading up Wed-Sat.


----------



## JigNchunk

I saw several small bucks with a couple chasing a doe pretty hard. I came home today and will be back Wednesday evening or Thursday morning to hunt till Monday.


----------



## BANDT

only hunted warren county sunday evening. didnt see anything. tracks everywhere and the acorns a raining down now


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

I am heading down Thursday afternoon, trying to figure out if I am going into the thick stuff with the hardwoods or the foodplot. I guess I will make that decision once I am there. Temp looks good for Saturday morning. Come on gun season.


----------



## JigNchunk

Got to camp at 7pm and went to check my cams on the foodplots. The small bucks are practically living in the plots but very few pics of does in them. We even had the first pig that we have ever seen on property in a food plot after hunting this land for 23 years. Hopefully this weekend will be good to me. My wife is expecting and the docs said they may induce her next week and that will end my hunting in Warren until after the rut.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I'll be heading down this afternoon to hunt the evening and then tomorrow morning and evening.  Hopefully I can get some meat in the freezer this weekend.  They are hitting our food plots hard.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Just got back from Warren.  Found lots of scraps.  I got a pic of a small 6 chasing a doe through a food plot.  I got a couple small 8's that look like they were just cruising through the food plots with their nose on the ground.  Only 2 of us at camp, but saw plenty of deer on stand.  The White oaks were dropping like it was raining.  They deer were hitting them hard since the food plots are now practically dust with no rain.  My 10 year old youngest son also killed his very first deer!  It was a knot head, but I was going to let him shoot anything that gave us a decent shot.  We got most of it on video, but didn't get the kill shot.  I'll try to get the video up this week.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Took my little girl on her first ever deer hunt this evening. We saw 22 deer!! We watched a small buck dogging two does. She asked why he was doing that and he said he wanted a girlfriend and kiss


----------



## JigNchunk

Shot a good at 11am today chasing the same doe that I have seen with 5 different bucks in the past week. See my post in the Deer hunting forum for all the details. My cousin killed a decent 9pt Saturday as well.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Nice deer,Chunk
Friday I missed a spike with the M.L.
Friday evening shot a pig with the M.L.
Sat morning shot a 4 pt with my Browning.
Did not see any sign of chasseing, all the does I saw were alone.
And not all that many scrapes yet.
Heading back up Thursday.

Chris


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Very nice deer congrats!! Hunting this morning. Seen a big doe and a 4 pointer. I've seen no evidence of true rutting activity yet. Shouldn't be much longer though!!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Congrats to all of those who got a deer this weekend. It was a beautiful weekend. Could not ask for a better opener morning with crisp cool still morning turning into a windy clear day. I also got a deer Saturday afternoon right before dark, 9 pointer came in checking a scrape and was rubbing the tree. Few of the guys saw small bucks and a bunch of does all weekend. Not much sign out there looks like it will be at least a week or two until things get really going.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Good deer Hunter!
Heading back Thursday.


----------



## How2fish

Hunted last Tuesday evening to Sunday NOON saw 19 deer during that time with 3 shooter bucks , missed the biggest buck I've ever shot at Friday 20 mins till noon with ML. Still great time in the woods looking forward to Oct 30-Nov 4th next trip ya'll stay safe out there!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Heading back down Thursday afternoon and staying till Sunday. Still trying to figure out what will be the best week, next week or the one after. Want to catch them chasing, hoping to catch a real big boy running around.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Monday morning I ended up seeing 3 deer. 2 little bucks and a big doe. Went again this morning and saw 5 deer. I've seen a total of 30 deer in 3 hunts. No big bucks yet. The buck sign is begininng to show up on the property so it shouldnt be long now!!


----------



## BANDT

hunted saturday, sunday, and monday evening. saw 2 deer. a spike sunday morning and a small one right at dark monday evening. slow... a couple of other guys saw a few..2 saturday morning by one guy and the other saw a doe saturday evening, a momma and a little one sunday morning and a spike sunday evening.. but thats pretty normal for our place. you see deer about 50% of the time and when you do its usually one or two a sitting. thats the way its been around here for years. You always get a tons of pics, plenty of tracks..just dont see allot when youre hunting. just enough to keep it fun and interesting . we have a few nice bucks on camera so those are the ones we are waiting on. theyll mess up before too long we hope


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

My buddy and I are heading back to the club tomorrow to get the weekend started early. My middle son will be joining us Friday night, hoping to put him on a deer Saturday for his first deer. We will be sitting on one of five food plots we have. The does and younger deer seemed to be coming to them regular last weekend. We shall see, be nice for him to get a good buck. Hope everyone is safe this weekend and Good Luck.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Hunted yesterday morning and saw 13 on the PWL. Finally saw a shooter buck(looked to be 120") running with a 100" 8 pointer. I was amazed they were hanging out and not chasing the 11 does I saw. Seen 43 deer in 4 hunts on the property. I'm in Burke County this morning where I know the rut is on!!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Back from the hunting club, the full blown rut seems to be a week away. My buddy killed a 6 pointer on Friday that came into the food plot with some does but he was just feeding. My son Bryce took his first deer Saturday afternoon, it was a good size doe. Checked cameras over scrapes and the good ones are checking scrapes late at night. Not alot of scrapes or rubs around. Did see a few more rubs walking around. Hopefully after this full moon and this wind dies down this week things might get going for next weekend.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Did not see anything Thursday evening, Friday or Friday evening.
Then on Sat morning I was on the pipeline and a 3.5 year old 10 point started easing across. I am a right-handed shooter in a climber 
And he was 200 yds out. My rifle is zero @ 200 but I am not, as I made a clean miss. I could not get real steady but I squeezed and probably should not have. Oh well that’s part of this game. Plan on heading back up Wed.
R/ Chris


----------



## Realtree Ga

Had a couple decent deer killed off my club in Warren.  One this weekend and one last weekend.  I'll be hunting for the next two weekends and hopefully will have a biggun come strolling by my stand.


----------



## How2fish

Chris Kalinski said:


> Did not see anything Thursday evening, Friday or Friday evening.
> Then on Sat morning I was on the pipeline and a 3.5 year old 10 point started easing across. I am a right-handed shooter in a climber
> And he was 200 yds out. My rifle is zero @ 200 but I am not, as I made a clean miss. I could not get real steady but I squeezed and probably should not have. Oh well that’s part of this game. Plan on heading back up Wed.
> R/ Chris



Chris I feel for ya I missed the biggest buck I've ever shot at last day of ML...and he was only 70 yards away..


----------



## How2fish

Guys at my club all saw deer no real rutting behavior seen or big bucks..later this week we should start seeing some I think..good luck to all stay safe I hope to be hunting by the afternoon Wed,


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Chris Kalinski said:


> Did not see anything Thursday evening, Friday or Friday evening.
> Then on Sat morning I was on the pipeline and a 3.5 year old 10 point started easing across. I am a right-handed shooter in a climber
> And he was 200 yds out. My rifle is zero @ 200 but I am not, as I made a clean miss. I could not get real steady but I squeezed and probably should not have. Oh well that’s part of this game. Plan on heading back up Wed.
> R/ Chris



Thats a tough break, I feel for u. Keep your head up you might get another chance at him.


----------



## glynr329

Will be there Wednesday morning. Hope they will be moving.


----------



## How2fish

glynr329 said:


> Will be there Wednesday morning. Hope they will be moving.



Me too where are you located?


----------



## glynr329

Where 278 crosses 20


----------



## Realtree Ga

glynr329 said:


> Where 278 crosses 20



North side or South side of 20?  I'm about 2 miles below 20 on the South side.


----------



## BANDT

this past weekend was windy to say the least. nothing saturday, saw a couple sunday, even in the wind. shot a doe. going to try to hit it pretty hard this weekend, hopefully


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

We are off Baker rd heading to Mitchell.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I know of a couple of bucks killed this morning in Warren.  They must be moving around after all that wind.  The next two days should be some great hunting.


----------



## BANDT

past weekend was very slow around our place. didnt see a deer and only heard a few shots all weekend.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Slow for us too.  2 does were killed and one small 8, but that was about all that was seen.  Let's hope the woods are about to bust wide open this weekend.  I'll be heading down Thurs. night!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Just got back from the club, good rain we are getting today. We had a nice 9 pointer killed Saturday morning along with my 9 yr old son and another member and his 8 yr old son on Saturday afternoon shooting their first deer within minutes of each other, one a doe and another a button buck. Seeing those boy's faces was priceless. Did see a good number of deer but most of them were small. I hope with this rain it will wash some of the dust and scent left in the woods the past of couple weeks by hunters away and the deer will move even more now. Plus our food plots are in need of it.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Congrats to the boys.
Heading to camp tomorrow.


----------



## dank1296

Hey Big Buck Hunter looks like some guy with a mask sneaking up on yall in 1st picyure be careful. We have 65 acres Elam Church Rd area bucks were running does hard 1 ,6 pointer killed.3 others seen .


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Went this evening hoping to see some rut action. Saw 8 does and not a single buck. Saw a couple of nice ones a little over a week ago but still no chasing. It seems to be hit or miss this year. I went ahead and harvested a doe the othert morning when a group of three popped out. At  least I'm seeing plenty of deer!!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

dank1296 said:


> Hey Big Buck Hunter looks like some guy with a mask sneaking up on yall in 1st picyure be careful. We have 65 acres Elam Church Rd area bucks were running does hard 1 ,6 pointer killed.3 others seen .



Yeah Dank that was my youngest son, thats the mask he put on in the stand that morning since it was cold. Crazy boy. Congrats deerhuntingdawg on the doe they eat even better than a buck. Crazy rut so far but with the full moon gone maybe this weekend will be a good one. Ya'll let me know how it is, I hope to get back in the woods next week. Be safe.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Not much going on down on my lease this weekend.  Very few deer seen and  no sign of chasing.  What did everyone else see this weekend?


----------



## glynr329

Club seen maybe 2 deer but we are surrounded by too many brown and down clubs. We use to have plenty of deer but not anymore.


----------



## mchris80

Deer were really moving on our property, two of us saw 10 or so in 3 hunts.  Hitting the food plots hard right before dark.  Saw a nice 8 point in a plot with 4 does and he showed some attention but didn't chase them.


----------



## hiawassee1

went down sat, with my son and only saw 1 doe, with 3 fawns.  Other guys didnt see much, 10yr old killed a 6pt fri morn. not much else going on, wonder if the magic already went down with all the chasing seen around opener and week after.


----------



## JigNchunk

I think they are done for round one. Round two will start up the week of thanksgiving this year for the yearling does. Bad thing is they will be nocturnal by then.


----------



## hiawassee1

was it early then, first year hunting this area?


----------



## Chris Kalinski

First two weeks of November, has been for the last 30 year I have been there.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Well I'll be there Friday and Saturday.  I'll be setting off some buck Bombs and trying to pull them out of the thick pines.  We will see I guess.  I'm thinking this weekend will be wide open.  Just a gut feeling.


----------



## BANDT

they are just starting to rut. didnt see any hard chasing this past weekend, but did see bucks following does. Hunting buddy shot a nice 10 pt following a doe sunday. we both saw deer sunday, bucks and does


----------



## dank1296

Saw a nice 8 on Friday eve @ 515 pm working a scrape but let him walk (mistake) was in one nephews stand and the other nephew saw it last week but couldnt get shot. Neither have shot a big buck, maybe one will get it Thankdgiving weekend. Oh well..Acorns are bout finished falling but there still feeding on whiteoaks and pinoaks our place


----------



## Realtree Ga

I need to know how much it has rained in Warren Co. over the past 2 weeks.  I planned to hunt a water hole tomorrow morning when I get to my club, but now I'm thinking that is not a good idea since the radar has shown a bit of rain since the last time I was there.


----------



## mchris80

Our place has only gotten about 1/4" in the last 2 weeks.  Things are really bad, one of our ponds is down 9 feet.  All the small watering holes are pretty dry.


----------



## dank1296

Dry Dry Dry


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We got close to a inch here in Thomson last night. I imagine it is similar at my club which is 8 miles away.


----------



## mchris80

Hope our place got it, we seem to miss half of what hits Thomson.


----------



## hiawassee1

Darin, last week it was pretty dry, but 2 spots on the loggind rd were still damp, and tracks all over them both.  Must be licking dry dirt by know.  Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Took these and a couple does so far, I have room for one more and my last trip is Thanksgiving.


----------



## BANDT

rut is in full swing at our place. bucks running after does all over the place today. hope it continues in the morning!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Chris Kalinski said:


> Took these and a couple does so far, I have room for one more and my last trip is Thanksgiving.



Nice deer!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

BANDT said:


> rut is in full swing at our place. bucks running after does all over the place today. hope it continues in the morning!



Run some of those bucks about 6 miles south!!


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Heading to camp this Wed and will return after the Sat morning hunt. this is my last one of this season as I have knee replacement surgery scheduled for Dec 3, and need to be able to fish by March.
R/ Chris


----------



## Realtree Ga

Chris Kalinski said:


> Heading to camp this Wed and will return after the Sat morning hunt. this is my last one of this season as I have knee replacement surgery scheduled for Dec 3, and need to be able to fish by March.
> R/ Chris



Good luck Chris.  Last weekend was my last trip.  Didn't see a single deer.  From checking my trailcam, the rut went down from the 7th through 12th.  Didn't have a buck on camera after the 12th.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Good luck Chris, get the big one. I hope to get back to the woods next week. Hopefully the secondary rut will happen in early December.


----------



## hiawassee1

Chris your knee replacement should be a breeze, wife is a Physical Therapist, and gets them up and going rather quickly.  Good luck this week, and on your surgery


----------



## dank1296

Headed down Thur. after dinner till sunday. Like this time of year leaves are down a good bit.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Want to wish all of ya'll a great Thanksgiving and good luck this long weekend. Be safe.


----------



## BANDT

slow these past few days at our place


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Hunted Thanksging morning and saw a momma and a button buck. No luck on the big buck yet, although I've seen lots of deer. Slipped down to Burke this morning to try my luck.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

How did I just find this thread?  We've got a small 30 acre tract in Camak that's been family owned for 100 years, only been once this year, last Sunday and didn't see a deer, 1 coon and 1 turkey, hoping to go again tomorrow and see something! Anybody seeing anything?  Working 65 hours a week sure has killed my hunting.  Unfortunately I feel like I might end up like those city folks where if it's brown it's down this year!


----------



## BANDT

im just a few miles from downtown camak. the rut was on last week..and as fast as it turned on, it turned off that quick. was great for about 7 days and now its off. havent seen a deer since last weekend


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Nice Avatar there Bandt


----------



## dank1296

One nice doe last evening about 430 buddy shot. I saw a spike bout 515 couldnt get a shot. Lots of wind yesterday. I m bout ready for turkey season now.


----------



## JigNchunk

I went down on Sunday morning and hunted all day. My uncle had 5 does come through and he shot one big doe. A few minutes later a 3.5 yr old buck with 4 points on one side and a cow horn on the other came through and he killed it to get it out of the herd. 20 minutes after that he had a 115" 8pt come through trailing the does and let it walk. I didn't see crap. I didn't hunt Monday morning due to have to be at Reynolds Plantation at 10:30 for a meeting. I left the property and got 1/2 mile down the road and had a small 8pt chase a doe across the road in front of me. I seen a big buck chasing 2 does in a field off HWY171 in front of "The Rock".  They are back to chasing!


----------



## Kev

I just found this forum. This is my third year hunting in warren county. My dad, me, and a friend of ours lease 245 acres off of highway 278. We went down the week of thanksgiving. I think the second rut was kicking in because we saw some rutting activity. I ended up killing a really nice 8 point that scored about 140.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Kev said:


> I just found this forum. This is my third year hunting in warren county. My dad, me, and a friend of ours lease 245 acres off of highway 278. We went down the week of thanksgiving. I think the second rut was kicking in because we saw some rutting activity. I ended up killing a really nice 8 point that scored about 140.




Any Pics ??
140 class for Warren is a GREAT deer.


----------



## flyfisher007

I live in Thomson of 278 near the Warren County line. There are some nice bucks roaming Mcduffie and Warren County. Congrats


----------



## Kev

I also killed a 130 inch 8 point earlier in the season. I will try and put some pictures up this afternoon.


----------



## BANDT

checked camera yesterday, still getting a good amount of pics, some even during daylight hours..mostly does and a few small bucks. first doe I see, hopefully this weekend, is going down. Im tired of passing up deer


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Just talked to brother-in-law and I'm meeting him at the farm in the morning for a few hours!  Hopefully we at least see something!  I've been down there 2 times now and am yet to see a deer! First AM hunt will be tomorrow though,  Wish me luck guys!  Y'all seeing anything?


----------



## BANDT

slow slow slow..two of us hunted both mornings and i went this evening..I saw one deer yesterday morning in the thicket..couldnt even tell you what it was


----------



## mchris80

Anyone hit the woods this weekend? How was it?  I am going later this week and hoping the cold weather moving in will get them moving.


----------



## BANDT

saw one monday evening right at day..nothing the two previous mornings..been slow

hopefully this weekend will cool down just a bit and they'll move


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Haven't went since the Sunday before last. Saw one four pointer. Had to work last Saturday morning but was able to squeeze in a quick duck hunt. Killed two woodies. My trail cams are showing all does and some pregnant.


----------



## dank1296

was able to get a nice 4 pointer with muzzle loader sat. morn about 900am. Saw 2 does at 750 but unable to get shot. glad now that i didnt. Nothing sat evening or this morning.


----------



## dank1296

Last shot for the season gonna hunt Friday afternoon Sat and Sunday morning. Got a doe last day of season last year. Then time  to think turkey.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Hunted last Wednesday afternoon and saw two does. Hunted last Saturday afternoon and was skunked. I have had 73 deer sightings this season in Warren County with no true wall hangers. We let alot of bucks walk and hope it pays off next season!!


----------



## BANDT

if you are wanting to go squirrel huntin', theyre everywhere..no more deer left in warren co ..lol!!!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Supposed to be meeting the brother-in-law for one last hoorah at the Farm in the AM!  Haven't seen a deer yet this year on our property!  Just hoping tomorrow morning is different! Will be thankful just to see something! Had to go all the way to Emanuel County to see a deer and to find out my brother in laws definition of a sighted in scope and mine are different!  Sighted in the -06 yesterday, now I'm just praying to see something!


----------



## BANDT

gtmcwhorter said:


> Supposed to be meeting the brother-in-law for one last hoorah at the Farm in the AM!  Haven't seen a deer yet this year on our property!  Just hoping tomorrow morning is different! Will be thankful just to see something! Had to go all the way to Emanuel County to see a deer and to find out my brother in laws definition of a sighted in scope and mine are different!  Sighted in the -06 yesterday, now I'm just praying to see something!



the scope thing is pretty funny  


hope you got one!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Didn't see a thing, lots of sign, but they are nocturnal on our place right now! I could have punched my brother in law when I missed the deer in Emanuel and then went to sight in the gun and it was more than 4 feet off! I guess if you want something done right then you have to do it yourself!  Going to Emanuel one more time this weekend to try and get something for the freezer as me and the Mrs. gotta eat!


----------



## hiawassee1

any rain down that way, over the past couple weeks?  getting ready to head down to do some work at the lease, and was just wondering


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

hiawassee1 said:


> any rain down that way, over the past couple weeks?  getting ready to head down to do some work at the lease, and was just wondering



We've recieved alot of rain. Our foodplots have a ton of standing water in them.


----------



## OrlandoBrent

I was at my lease on Sunday. Water was running in the normally dry creek and roads were sloppy. It was a beautiful day though.


----------



## hiawassee1

good to here, it certainly was dry down there last season.  Maybe we can get some spring plots in this year.  Buddy is going down tonight, just called, but I have other obligations or I would be going, to hog hunt


----------



## dank1296

Good rain our lake is finally full after siphon system installed last year. Water where there hasnt been any in years fish oughta love it


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Just got back from the club to check out the select cut that was done on our property. Food plots are green with the winter rye. Looks like we have had lots of rain there. Did see plenty of turkeys around the property. Turkey season looks good this year.


----------

